# VOB Dateien auf DVD brennen



## ze_sniper1 (21. Januar 2003)

Hallo!

Habe mir sämtliche Dolby Digital Trailer aus dem Web in Form einer VOB gesaugt. 

Wie kann ich diese jetzt auf DVD brennen, so dass ich sie mir auf meinen DVD-Player anschauen kann? Und zwar so, dass der Digital Sound erhalten bleibt.

Einfach die VOB Dateien in Nero einfügen funkt ja wohl nicht, oder?

mfg
ze_sniper1


----------



## Masterblaster (4. Februar 2003)

Du brauchst ein Authoring Tool wie Sonic DVDit, SpruceUP oder DVD Maestro und dann muss man leider die Dateien Demuxen, d. h. in Audio und Video aufteilen um sie in ein solches Projekt zu importieren.
Dann hat man aber ein richtiges Menu.

Ohne Menu kann man Trailer mit IFOEDIT zum laufen bringen, man nennt einfach die Vob Dateinen VTS_01_1.vob VTS_01_2.vob XXX_03.vob usw. un geht dann auf Recreate Ifos, dann erstellt er neue Ifo Dateien und man kann das ganze dann auf DVD brennen.
Die Trailer müssten dann in eigene Chapter aufgeteilt sein, einzeln anwählbar sein, aber hintereinander laufen, solange man nicht immer auf pause drückt.
Mit Ifoedit hat man dann also kein Menu.


----------



## ze_sniper1 (4. Februar 2003)

Danke für die Infos. Werde ich gleich mal testen.

ze_sniper1


----------

